# News from Elly



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi All

I can't seem to find the IUI BFP thread so just wanted to let you know that William Patrick was born 2 weeks and one day early on Wed 25th Oct at home in a swimming pool in our front room. A healthy 9lb, 9oz With twins things were frantic now they're even worse ! .

Love to all my IUI friends and sorry I've been a stranger. Perhaps one day I'll find time to post properly to you all.  Good luck to all who are trying.  Three years ago I thought I'd never ever be a mum and now I've three under 2 - so it can and does happen.

Elly xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Elly,

Thats wonderful News 

Welcome to the world William Patrick 
What a lovely weight - Maybe a blessing he arrived a little early       

Lots of Love to All 5 of you 
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What wonderful news Elly, thanks for letting us know, do keep in touch if and when you have time, or if coming up this way, pop in for coffee, so J can play with the boys and I can get a cuddle off of William.

I changed the name to IUI & IUI Turned IVf thread, even confuses me, but there are so many of us now who weere natural or IVF its here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=65254.0

Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Elly,

What wonderful news, congratulations to you on the birth of William Patrick, I bet the twins love their baby brother!    

Sounds like the birth went well, hope to hear from you when you get a few moments sometime!

Minkey x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Elly,big congrats xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Elly

Huge congrats babe,take your time and enjoy your new addition to your family,we will always be here!!!

Kelly x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Fantastic news Elly - so pleased for you and hope that Nicholas and Alexander love their new baby brother.  Sounds like you had a wonderful birth in your own home, must have been very special.
xxx
Morgan, Robin and Oliver


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

congrats elly on the safe arrival of William - well done you!

swimming pool birth sounds marvellous 

love Charlie & iduna xxx

spooky - you gave birth as early as me but you gave birth on my due date - weird eh ?


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Northern Lass and Thomas aren't online at the moment but send their love and congratulations to you Elly and family
 xxx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you all so much.

Elly xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Elly

Congratulations on the safe arrival of William Patrick.  With 3 boys plus DH I hope you're going to try for a girl next!!!!!!

Lots of Love to all of you,
Billie and Abi xx


----------

